# Justin Harper



## SpiderInThePastaBowl (Feb 4, 2004)

I know a lot about Justin Harper but not much about the Magic. Justin can play the 3 or 4. Will there be minutes for him at either position? Could he end up somewhere else before the June 30 deadline (i.e., part of some package trade)?

Here's Harper's highlight clip from this season.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Magic dont really have much of a future @ the 3, so yeah he could definitely see some minutes there or even at the 4 if he proves himself... Probably will be harder to beat out Bass/Anderson than it would be to beat out Hedo, so i can see him get a chance at the 3 right away. 

How is his ball-handling and defense? Magic mainly need versatile players like him, who can lock down a position and create there own shot a little bit. It's always nice to have good ball-handling, decision making, and finishing ability so if he can do those things i see no reason why he wouldn't get a great chance to prove himself here in Orlando.


----------



## SpiderInThePastaBowl (Feb 4, 2004)

There is concern among analysts that he doesn't have the lateral quickness to defend other NBA 3's on the perimeter. Richmond played a matchup zone defense--other teams attacked it by setting picks at the top of the key that force a Richmond big (Harper, Geriot) to guard the opposing PG/SG. Against most college teams, Harper did okay when this switch occurred, but he struggled to stay in front of elite guards on the perimeter like Tu Holloway. I don't remember any forwards beating him off the dribble. But NBA 3's are going to be a lot faster. Is he quicker defensively than Hedo? I have no idea.

His overall defense was good at the college level. He didn't pick up a lot of steals. But he developed into a great help defender and pretty good shot blocker. He struggled to get into good position for rebounds at times--there is debate among Richmond fans about the degree to which the teams' general rebounding woes are due to the scheme (matchup zone, princeton offense) or the players.

His ball-handling is excellent for a 4 and probably about average or slightly above for an NBA 3. He's got a very effective jab step. He can take it to the hoop and is a strong finisher. And he's one of the best 3 point shooters in the NCAA last year. He can create his own shot, and he can score from any place on the court. He's a good passer, though generally as the most efficient scorer on the team, he wasn't expected to rack up assists.

So overall, he's a great scorer who can do other things offensively and defensively. Rebounding is probably his biggest weakness, though he has the physical tools to be a good rebounder.

Some are saying he is an Anderson clone, but I don't enough about Anderson to make that comparison.


----------

